# lever guns



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've always wanted an early/ier model 94, and I finally picked up one worth the money. I can remember lots of model 94's that seemed cheap not to long ago. Now, the earlier ones seem way overpriced. Or maybe that is just related to how I felt about the ballistics and accuracy I realized when I shot them in my youth? I sought accuracy and velocity at that time.

An uncle had loaned me a early 94 when I was a kid, and I fell in love with the styling. Octagon barrels kick butt! Early winchesters and savage 99's hold a big interest for me anymore. Ain't got many, but what I have is treasured. 

This one has no octagon barrel (alas) but still a pre-64 and in 32. The other two are Rem 700 Adl in 06 with an odd bushnell scope, and a ruger in 41. They were included on the deal. Ohe yeah! Also came with a Lyman peep sight, another classic!









Just thinking bout the other 94 I have at the house. It's not a pre 64, but it's still historic to me. #3 son now owns it. I've got three boys and two of them were old enough to shoot at the turn of the last century...actually all 3 were, but I kept #3 somewhat limited. We went out calling coyotes New Year Eve. At two minutes before midnight we called one in and #1 son missed him with said gun. 3 minutes after midnight #2 son shot a jackrabbit with the same gun.

Whether they were or not, I like to think of them as the last shot fired in the 20th century at game, and the 1st in the 21st century. Thems my boys!  Needless to say they are all firearms enthusiasts!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you would have been in luck today at the store of the 9 boxes of ammo they had left 6 were 32 win spcl 

you will like the peep sight , makes them point a lot faster 

I put one on my old lever this year and gave it new life , i always knew it was more accurate than the sights but a scope just didn't feel right on a gun that balanced and carried so well without


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also have a old 94 in 32 special with a # 2 lyman peep site on it. I also have a old 94 in 30-30 that was my first deer rifle a long time ago over 40 years. I reload for both.

My sister owned a savage 99C in 308 it was a fine rifle that my nephew loves.

 Al


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Just getting into lever guns here- new model 336 marlin and an old win 94. I like the action on the win better but the scope options of the 336 better. My eyes are great at 20/15 left and 20/20 right, but I have difficulty with holding irons due to disabilities. I am looking for a 357 lever gun as we speak, and a pair of vaquero's


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I also started out on a Win 94, but have switched to the Marlins years ago.. 

I love my 336's both in 30-30 and my 1894 (5) in 357. I also love my 1860 Henry repro (Uberti) as far as the action is concerned, but it is in 45 Colt. There is a reason they didn't produce rifle in 45 Colt in the past...
But one of my favorites it the 1874 Sharps repro in 45-70... It's a dead on straight shooter...


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you would have been in luck today at the store of the 9 boxes of ammo they had left 6 were 32 win spcl
> 
> you will like the peep sight , makes them point a lot faster
> 
> I put one on my old lever this year and gave it new life , i always knew it was more accurate than the sights but a scope just didn't feel right on a gun that balanced and carried so well without


Looks like quite a few of us have the not so popular .32 Win Spl 
Pete, when I saw your post re the boxes of .32 yesterday, I was thinking man, I wish I had those 6 boxes. I am in good shape on ammo though. Really like the idea of a peep on my old .32 and may look into that. My eyes are not what they used to be.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a Marlin 336 in 30-30 , a 94 in 30-30 and an 88 Win in 308, I use the Win 88 for deer in Pa. in Delaware it is shotgun only...I dont reload......


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Got a '94 in 30-30 its my most used gun. When deer hunting in these thick woods or protecting my livestock from predators its the first gun I reach for.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've always been a lever fan too.... Just never had one until recently... Them's some nice looking irons you got there. Nothing like a package deal too....

I was gifted a real nice Win 88 in 308 with a Pachmyr Tip-off mount.. Not sure what the scope is... The irons on it are really nice too.. the rear one is a folding sight... 

I hope to some day get a nice brass 30-30 lever... That's always been a want for me...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Aye! Finally got a octagon barrel! A Rossi, made by Taurus, in 44 mag. Don't know why anyone would want a 24" 44 mag barrel, but I'll probably have it cut down to 16 plus.

Already had dies, brass, and bullets. Just not enough!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a load of H110 with a 240 gr bullet could be knocking on the door of 444 marlin ballistics from a longer barreled 44 mag rifle , Hodgdon shows loads at about 1800 fps being a mid range H110 with a 240 gr bullet. 

240 gr with of 44 at 1800 fps is going to put the hurt on just about anything you could shoot with it.


----------



## VeritasVincit (Jul 8, 2013)

I've got one o' them Rossi '92 in 45lc, and Ive been impressed thus far. My FAVORITE is a family gun, a Winchester 1886 in 45-70. I can hit anything with it. Same goes for our Savage 99 in 303 Savage. I bought a 1899 in 30-30 but we just haven't bonded. It's for sale if anyone is interested, shipped to your FFL. 
I do play with a few Sharps 1874 and was impressed when I was able to hit steel at 400yds with iron sights. 45-110, vernier sights. You know- experimental weapon with experimental ammunition. Left a heck of a bruise, though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

VeritasVincit said:


> I've got one o' them Rossi '92 in 45lc, and Ive been impressed thus far. My FAVORITE is a family gun, a Winchester 1886 in 45-70. I can hit anything with it. Same goes for our Savage 99 in 303 Savage. I bought a 1899 in 30-30 but we just haven't bonded. It's for sale if anyone is interested, shipped to your FFL.
> I do play with a few Sharps 1874 and was impressed when I was able to hit steel at 400yds with iron sights. 45-110, vernier sights. You know- experimental weapon with experimental ammunition. Left a heck of a bruise, though.



but were they paper patched ?

that's was much the experimental part a 45 bullet driven to 16-1800 fps was nothing new , but paper patching allows full jacketed velocity from a fairly soft lead bullet a 45-110 with that long of barrel and 110 gr of 2fg black powder could put you in the 2400 fps range and with the long barrel to give the powder to burn to 36 inches that's almost 460 Weatherby magnum performance 
and more than 458 Winchester magnum


----------



## VeritasVincit (Jul 8, 2013)

No, not paper patched. Yet. This long distance shooting hobby is fairly young. So far we've only scratched the surface. I was just referring to Quigley Down Under. There are grand plans down the road with more research and better reloading equipment. 
I do like the feeling of loading your own ammunition and sending it down range with a carefully calculated aim. It's all the more satisfying to hear that steel target ring out your triumph.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

It would seriously depend on your bullet weight. 

Iâve got a Shiloh 74 with a 32â barrel in .45-100 (2.6â), and a Ballard made High-Wall in .45-90, 32â barrel, and a Ballard made High-Wall in .40-70W, with the 540s-550s the best I could get with 540 grain and Swiss 1.5 (about the same as Goex cartridge grade, but faster) was 1330FPS. To break that sort of speed, youâd have to go with an express type bullet under 300 grains or so, but then your long range trajectory and accuracy would suffer.

I used to be big into Buff matches, NRA BPCS Silhouette and 800, 900, and 1000 yard matches with BPCRs. Most guys ran the heaviest bullets they could for bore size. Iâve shot PP bullets, but they required cleaning after each shot or the paper jackets tore and then your leading was pretty severe. Honestly, theyâre not worth the effort IMHO, unless you are using a very soft alloy for hunting. For ringing steel, 30-1 or 20-1 (my favorite) or even wheel weights with a standard BPCR bullet design with wide deep grease grooves works well.

When I was station at FLW, weâd have to drive all the way out to Baker City, OR to shoot BPCS. 

Chuck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes it would depend a lot on bullet weight , I have to admit I have looked into smokeless paper patching a hole lot more than black powder , in smokless with things like 30 cal rifles it's almost a jacket 

I was thinking that if 90gr FFFg gets a 45 muzzle loader to 18-1900fps with a 240gr that 110 would get a fair bit faster , but forgot the rule of diminishing returns 

the specs Quigly gives in the movie are 34 inch barrel 110 gr cartridge and 540gr paper patch , double set triggers ,vernier sight , marked to 1200 this one shoots a might farther , the responce is "an experimental weapon with experimental ammunition " I knew what you were refering to , seen the movie a few times , as good as it is they still holywoodeded it up a bit , really to take that shot standing with your arm out like your holding a shotgun , and the gun hasn't even stopped moving before the round is off (the first bucket shot ) it's still hollywood even if they got a lot more right than normal.

then to shoot that much black and never once clean


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have an old Marlin Safety lever action .25-20 with the octagon barrel. Bought it off of the Town Treasurer that used to pay us our fox bounties. I was a junior in high school back in 1961 and paid him $25 for it.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

My lever guns are a Marlin and A Winchester, I think. The Marlin is an "End of Trail" with the 22" octagonal barrel, in .45 Colt. The Winchester is a "Trapper Special" , in .357 magnum with an 18" barrel. The .357 is a great little varmint gun.
I got them years ago when I fancied trying CAS, Cowboy Action Shooting. I got a Ruger 6-gun, too.
I never had any Action work done on my guns to slick them up though.
I tried it a couple times. But those guys take it all way too seriously for me. I like the guns, though.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

I have two lever action rifles. First one is a Belgium made Browning in 308. This rifle shoots 3/4" groups at 100 yds. Second one is a Henry 22 magnum. 1" @ 100 yds

I am amazed at how tight the Browning action locks up.

B


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I like lever guns, they carry so much nicer than nearly anything else.

1927 model 94, 










pre-64 94 with a few alterations,










Model 71 Winchester, 348 cal, up around 10,000 ft elevation in July a couple years ago,










Late model 92 Winchester high grade,










Browning 1886 carbine, one of my favorite carry guns in the mountains. I chopped a couple inches off the barrel, added a Lyman No 56 rear peep sight, and sling studs.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

All my rifles are Winchester lever guns except a Henry .22 mag. I would trade the Henry. I am small with small hands and short arms. The Winchesters fit my needs best. I have a .45, .38/.357, 30-30 and 2 little .22's one old and one bought used 40 yrs ago. A model 9422?....James


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I am in lust for your guns, Malamute! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

VeritasVincit said:


> Same goes for our Savage 99 in 303 Savage. I bought a 1899 in 30-30 but we just haven't bonded. It's for sale if anyone is interested, shipped to your FFL.
> .


Wish I had some extra $$ and I'd take that 30-30 99 off your hands. I have a 26" barreled 99 in 303. Lovely hanging rifle. I make my brass from 220 Swift and use a 190 gr RCBS cast FN at about 1850 fps. I still have 2 3/4 boxes of Winchester 190 Silvertips in case I ever feel the need to play with jacketed. There's not a finer rifle int he world than an good 99 IMO. I think I have 4 or 5 now and that just isn't enough!

Give that long barreled Rossi a chance. It might grow on you. I feed mine 44 Specials, same load I shoot in my Charter and Smith 24, the Lyman 420421 over 6.0 Unique. Nice mild load. Lots of fun and will knock the bejebbers out of any vermin I run across. Also use it to put down some cattle and there was no penetration issue. Big slow moving bullets work just fine for me.


----------



## VeritasVincit (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, the Rossi is already tried and true. She put dinner on the table one season already. The .45 colt shot straight through one side and out the other. That's the rifle we grab when the dogs sound the alarm in the middle of the night. I've got nice, gentle trail boss loads.


----------



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

Malamute said:


> I like lever guns, they carry so much nicer than nearly anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow....I want to hunt where you hunt...beautiful pics, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

VeritasVincit said:


> I've got one o' them Rossi '92 in 45lc, and Ive been impressed thus far. My FAVORITE is a family gun, a Winchester 1886 in 45-70. I can hit anything with it. Same goes for our Savage 99 in 303 Savage. I bought a 1899 in 30-30 but we just haven't bonded. It's for sale if anyone is interested, shipped to your FFL.
> I do play with a few Sharps 1874 and was impressed when I was able to hit steel at 400yds with iron sights. 45-110, vernier sights. You know- experimental weapon with experimental ammunition. Left a heck of a bruise, though.


Do you have a price in mind for the 30-30? I love the Savage 99. Picked up one the other day in 250-3000. Nice shooting rifle


----------



## VeritasVincit (Jul 8, 2013)

Bentley said:


> Do you have a price in mind for the 30-30? I love the Savage 99. Picked up one the other day in 250-3000. Nice shooting rifle


How about 675 shipped to your FFL?


----------



## jeeper55 (Feb 24, 2008)

What about the Winchester 30/30 ranger, don't hear much talk about them. i picked one up about 15 years ago that looks like new and have never shot it. just wondering if they are any good, i got 200 in it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

jeeper55 said:


> What about the Winchester 30/30 ranger, don't hear much talk about them. i picked one up about 15 years ago that looks like new and have never shot it. just wondering if they are any good, i got 200 in it.


it's a model 94 , ranger was a options package , sights , wood , barrel contour if it is in new or like new you could easily double your money tomorrow , if it is an older one maybe triple.

30-30 is a very under appreciated cartridge and one of my favorites to shoot lately


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

The ranger was an economy model wasnt it?


----------

